# Gas Brake pedal position sucks



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

I can't get a comfortable foot position to reach the gas and apply the brake without going thru the windshield because there is suck a huge difference in pedal height.
Anyone Else?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## gacl (Jan 22, 2019)

When I first got the car is took me about a week to adjust but now its second nature. I love the car and I 100% don't notice it anymore  But yes the brake is super high compared to the gas.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Yeah it didn't seem too big of a deal to me either.


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

gacl said:


> When I first got the car is took me about a week to adjust but now its second nature. I love the car and I 100% don't notice it anymore  But yes the brake is super high compared to the gas.


I agree, you do get used to it buy my i get a lot of rental csrs so each time i get my car back i have to readjust to it. 
So i was hoping to get a fix.
I love my Cruze 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It's an INCREDIBLY sensitive brake pedal - breathe on it too hard and it will jolt you to a stop, but no, position is not an issue for me.


----------



## mumbogray (Feb 6, 2019)

OP, you might want to consider something like part # 19212762. This will add a cover to the gas pedal, to help get it closer to the level of the brake pedal, and your foot. You can decide whether or not to replace the stock brake pedal cover with the "performance" brake cover included.

If you do it post pics! I personally really enjoy the stock pedal feels, but totally get why some would dislike the placement.


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

mumbogray said:


> OP, you might want to consider something like part # 19212762. This will add a cover to the gas pedal, to help get it closer to the level of the brake pedal, and your foot. You can decide whether or not to replace the stock brake pedal cover with the "performance" brake cover included.
> 
> If you do it post pics! I personally really enjoy the stock pedal feels, but totally get why some would dislike the placement.


That's the same solution i came up with. Thanks for the info

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------

